# 1992 Trek 900 Series



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I guess this thread will be dedicated to Mendon since he also offended ME in the other Trek thread by dissing both my religion (Lutheran) and where I went to school (Fargo/Moorhead,MN). As it turns out, the evil empire has long had a strangle hold on Minnesota. I recall when I purchased my 950 back in the day, it seemed I only had a choice between Trek and Trek. Anyway, I still have the old beast and after riding it for twenty years (many of them as a year round commuter) it was time to refresh it. I have a bunch of stashed parts waiting for the right Yeti or some such frame to come along so I decided to strip and repaint the Trek for a place to put them until then. I decided to try my hand at a Klein inspired linear fade and after few decals and with those pretty XT components, It looks and rides pretty good. So here it is;

The Wisconsin made, Lutheran welded, Fargo ridden, lugged 900 series Trek...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hegstad1 said:


> The Wisconsin made, Lutheran welded, Fargo ridden, lugged 900 series Trek...


Oddly enough, all things I don't care for yielded a decent looking ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice ride. 

About the end of the era which I cared!

Sold a metric ton of American welded 930's, $439 with a full STX kit. Hard to beat. 

Shortly after they added suspension forks to the 930, it all went to hell in a hand basket...

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Lover the XT seatpost, and the initial build quality they always put into their steel frames made in Waterloo back then. 

But they ride like a brick, for sure. Not meaning to be offensive, just sayin'. My buddy has a circa '92 990 fully rigid that I ride and tune up occasionally for him to remind me of when I used to put 'em together twenty years ago.

Congrats on your repaint as well, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

unicrown junkie said:


> Lover the XT seatpost, and the initial build quality they always put into their steel frames made in Waterloo back then.
> 
> But they ride like a brick, for sure. Not meaning to be offensive, just sayin'. My buddy has a circa '92 990 fully rigid that I ride and tune up occasionally for him to remind me of when I used to put 'em together twenty years ago.
> 
> Congrats on your repaint as well, and thanks for sharing!


Like a Brick? Seems like a much different perspective than normally attributed to these bikes. Oversize OX11 tubing generally is well regarded. Could it be that the original wheelsets Trek fit are really lacking?


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> Like a Brick? Seems like a much different perspective than normally attributed to these bikes. Oversize OX11 tubing generally is well regarded. Could it be that the original wheelsets Trek fit are really lacking?


 No, like a brick, unfortunately. When they went with the oversized tubing it made that ride quality even more pronounced. I rode quite a few back then, and remember the original 950, 970, etc from the '90 model year being also some of the worst at chainsuck as well. For me the TT tubing really seemed harsh compared to Tange.

Besides those detractors, I love the bikes. Pure quality, seriously.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

unicrown junkie said:


> No, like a brick, unfortunately. When they went with the oversized tubing it made that ride quality even more pronounced. I rode quite a few back then, and remember the original 950, 970, etc from the '90 model year being also some of the worst at chainsuck as well. For me the TT tubing really seemed harsh compared to Tange.
> 
> Besides those detractors, I love the bikes. Pure quality, seriously.


I guess I only have one retort to the brick ride

" Get an old lugged 970 or a 990, they's pretty sweet." yo-Nate-y


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> I guess I only have one retort to the brick ride
> 
> " Get an old lugged 970 or a 990, they's pretty sweet." yo-Nate-y


 I'd love to have one! In fact, a LBS here in Seattle had a 13" version from circa '92 a few months ago. I wanted it, but was hard to justify another bike in my stable since my last stated goal is to finally get a dualie and I certainly don't need another trials bike to break my leg on again!

My personal view on these riding so hard was due to the lugs, in my opinion. And like I said, once they went to oversized tubing it seems like the problem got worse, not better.

In 1989 the 7000 was the underrated performer in my books. Smooth, supple, great ride qualities I never expected from a aluminum mtn bike since my best friend rode Canyonsnail's and that was what I was used to. But in 1990, or was it 1991 when they put the Big Fork on, it drastically changed that ride quality.

But as I said, would love a late 80s or early 90s 900 series, someday hopefully.


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

Like a brick? I have and still ride a 1989 Trek 970. Best riding and durable brick I ever bought. Been beating the he!! out of that poor thing for years, and it always ready to take on more. I will state that it is old technology, and has been replaced as a daily ride by a Salsa EM3, but it is still a joy to ride. You could not ask for a better 'back-up' bike.
Heggie, you do the paint yourself? That looks pretty dang nice. Surely in the last 20 years we must have seen some of the same trails. Live in Colorado now, got tired of mosquitoes and floods.
Enjoy the ride, and nice work.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words y'all. I did do the paint myself. It took a long time with my Pasche H. I used Duplicolor automotive enamel and I guess We'll see how well it holds up. As for being a brick? I don't know. I've never ridden a brick. I have never considered it "heavy" or "lethargic" but, whatever. I have enjoyed it WITH NO ISSUES for a long time.


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. Nice job.

As one who has always loved the ride of a quality steel hardtail, I commend you. Brick or not.

:thumbsup:


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

As a 9xx lover, I have to say nice job!


----------



## jtcastillo (Oct 8, 2006)

I love my 930. I still race it. I have made a few modifications though. One of my favorite things is passing people on their full suspension, carbon, two-niners, disc brakes, etc on this old bike.




























The bike was pink and free. I blasted it and powdercoated it black and swapped parts from my Trek Fuel Ex 8, which was sold recently due to it collecting major dust.


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

Very nice job with the paint. If I lived closer I'd recruit you to paint one of my bikes too.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ Hell I might mail one to you! Nice work.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Almost bought a real beat up 930 a while back.....now I regret not doing so, thanks guys! Great bikes ^


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

1990 930 I built for my son. Heavy, True Temper American made lugged steal, but fun as Hell to ride!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Best Trek award goes to...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

hegstad1 said:


>


That is a damn fine looking ride...well done!

I wanted a 9xx really bad when I bought my first real mountain bike, but just couldn't afford it...had to settle for a 830...at least it had cool neon paint. I loved that bike, and rode the hell out of it in the PA woods and AZ deserts. The frame has been hanging in the garage rafters waiting patiently while I fawn over much more exotic builds, but I think it's finally time to drag the old girl down and give her a decent build. Thanks for the motivation.

Steve


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Not gonna lie - I want an old 9 Series. One of these days if I find a 21" one in good shape it will be mine. You'd think it wouldn't be hard - there were enough of them built! But I've been on the hunt for a while now.


----------

